# Chorley area experienced Fosterer available to rescue charities



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

I am a single woman and have been taking in and re-homing animals in need for over 15 years at my own expense .. my own cat passed away a very happy old lady approximately 3 years ago and i am now looking to give a forever home to an adult cat in need...
I am also willing to foster cats/kittens in-house for rescue centres on a temporary basis. . I live in a house with secure garden in Chorley, a semi rural area .. 

New to forum and hoping this is a good way to introduce myself


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Im sure your offer of fostering will be taken up soon. Have you contacted the Bolton/Bury Rescue Centre as they are advertising that they are desperate for fosterers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Would you consider permanent fosters, for old/disabled cats, who have their vet costs paid, and otherwise have no hope. There are a number of rescues, desperate for these cats to be loved, out of the System, and to free up spaces, for younger, 
rehomable cats.

Such an offer will make you very popular, here. Could you read some of these threads, and make a comment eg: go to cat/dog rescue and say: what a lovely dog/cat, until you have 25 posts up, then people can send you private messages, and you can reply privately, for phone numbers/private emails.


----------



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

yes i would consider permanent care of elderly/disabled cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We are always on the look out for experienced foster carers. Do you know much about Ragdolls?! Visit ragsrescue


----------



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi ... I haven't used a forum for many years so please forgive my rusty etiquette! Thank you for the responses I feel very welcomed xxx

I am not an expert in Ragdolls or any breed specifics but i am willing to learn.
I am very experienced in animal care in general and confident I can care for the right cats/kittens regardless of breed. I am not afraid to ask questions or seek help and advice and will research any breed,injury,illness etc etc etc of cats that come into my care.
Animal care is a labour of love for me and i am not a stranger to hard work and dedication however I won't take in an animal if i cannot provide for its needs in anyway... hence using the words 'right cats/kittens' ..
I am very aware my home will not be suitable for every cat/kitten in need and an alternative fosterer could provide a more suitable environment for individual cats/breeds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in Oz, can you tell me the towns/counties you would travel to, to get rescues? I tried to look, but I can't be sure what distances you would be willing to travel. To me, even one end of the country to the other is not much, but Brits don't feel that way.


----------



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

Good question! I think off the top of my head a 50 mile radius?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I will have to google. I did end up at a pets4homes site, Manchester, and heartbreakingly, there are about 6 15 yr old cats, singles and pairs, healthy, private rehomings, free to good homes. Remember too, that black cats/b & w cats are the hardest to rehome. Some are desexed already. Don't forget, sometimes, cats can be transported by a rescuer travelling the same way.

http://catrescuefylde.co.uk/sos-rehoming/
Molly is 14 and urgent and they are desperate for fosterers. If you click on the fostering, they are after short and long term, pay vet, food, etc


----------



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

cats rescue fylde can't use me as a fosterer ..I'm too far away.. I am prepared to travel to collect but potential new owners generally won't be prepared to travel to me to look at them and they use local vets ..I did leave my details for emergencies though so thank you for the link, x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Blackburn Branch Cats Protection need fosterers 01254 260 107


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I know of lots of abused and special needs cats needing homes .See
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook

for more info email :[email protected]tinternet.com


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Animal lifeline are always looking for rescue places, check them out Cats needing rescue placements and maybe drop Kelly-Joy a line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Plenty to choose from... How about asking animal loving chums to take on a foster, too?


----------



## sallymavin (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm desperately trying to find a long-term (14 months) foster home for my two gorgeous cats while I sort out my living situation. Is this something you'd consider? All details here: queenie and the dew: Urgently need a foster home for two beautiful cats

Do let me know if there's anything you can do, or if you know anyone else who might be able to help. Many thanks x


----------



## seventhwitch (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey sally I have sent you an email please call me


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sally, let us know how you get on


----------



## sfox2003 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello 

My name is Sarah & I live in Clayton le Woods, Chorley. Are you still looking for a cat to rehome? 

Our 2 girls are 10yrs old and sadly (due to relocation to London & moving into a rented property) we are looking for a loving home for them. 

They are lovely cats, Dusty is timid & shy, but likes the occassional fuss. Meg is more like a dog, she loves fuss, the more the better, shes a real softy. 

They are both small cats, domestic short haired tabbys. I can send lots of photos. They toilet outdoors. 

If you are interested please get in touch. I dont want to have to abandon them at a cats centre. Id like to find them a new home. 

Thank You 
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

sfox you need to make 25 replies, to get a pm and a notification of a message, You can go to the dog rescue section and just write what a lovely dog, until you get to 25.

Also do your own thread. make sure you say area, or that you will deliver. It won't be easy, and most rescues are full.

The other possibility, if you really love them, you could ask for someone to foster, and you pay food and vet bills, untl you get them a home OR can take them back


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sarah, can you not take them with you? There are plenty of rentals accepting cats. As this age (10) it will be very difficult to find them new homes and very distressing for the cats.


----------

